# Methoden vom Server zu Client übergeben



## orgq3masch (7. Mrz 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin bei meinem Informatik Projekt auf ein Problem gestoßen, wozu ich nach gründlicher Suche keine Antwort gefunden habe.
Ich versuche eine Möglichkeit zu finden einem Server zu erlauben Code in Form von einer Methode als solchen zu übermitteln, und den Client mit eben dieser Methode zu erweitern. Diese Möglichkeit soll das Verändern der Aufgaben / Möglichkeiten eines Clients vereinfachen.
MfG

Alex :rtfm:


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mrz 2010)

Argl...

ich habe nichts gesagt... Erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben... 

So nochmal...

Du könntest prinzipell Bytecode der Klassen des Clients manipulieren. Dazu muss der Client dann ein Interface haben was die Änderungen in irgendeiner Form annimmt und die Klassen dementsprechend on-the-fly manipuliert.


----------



## orgq3masch (7. Mrz 2010)

Das ist sehr vielversprechend, soweit, danke ^^


----------

